# OFFICIAL: 2012 Free Agent Results Thread



## MatthewFlames

Please note that there will be a separate thread for 2nd bids on players listed below with a deadline posted. 

*UFA*

Derek Morris 2,500,000 x 3 COL
Rick DiPietro 1,350,000 x 2 FLA
Dan Ellis 1,600,000 x 4 ANA
Chris Mason 2,500,000 x 2 MIN
Bryan Rodney 850,000 x 4 TOR
Steven Gionta 980,000 x 4 SJS
Alex Tanguay 5,200,000 x 4 SJS
Simon Gagne 5,500,000 x 4 WSH
Andy Greene 3,000,000 x 4 NSH
Mike Knuble 3,500,000 x 2 EDM
Andrew Raycroft 800,000 x 1 LAK
Dave Steckel 2,100,000 x 4 NYI
Tyler McNeely 460,000 x 2 LAK
Brett Clark 2,600,000 x 2 LAK
Robert Scuderi 4,000,000 x 3 MIN
Shane Doan 7,600,000 x 4 SJS
Nick Petersen 500,000 x 4 CHI
Mathieu Garon 2,650,000 x 3 WPG
Greg Campbell 2,200,000 x 4 FLA
Colin Fraser 1,250,000 x 3 WPG
Mike Mottau 850,000 x 2 EDM
Tom Kostopolous 800,000 x 3 EDM
Marty Reasoner 745,000 x 2 CBJ
Johan Hedberg 1,850,000 x 3 EDM
Ruslan Fedotenko 2,000,000 x 2 WPG
Dominic Moore 2,750,000 x 4 WSH
Sheldon Souray 4,200,000 x 4 SJS
BJ Crombeen 1,400,000 x 4 NYI
Ryan O’Byrne 1,800,000 x 4 NSH
Brad Staubitz 550,000 x 4 OTT
Logan Pyett 980,000 x 4 SJS
Jerome Samson 1,100,000 x 4 SJS
Jordan Pearce 450,000 x 4 OTT
Darcy Hordichuk 600,000 x 4 TBL
Tim Jackman 1,400,000 x 2 MIN
Matt Lashoff 745,000 x 3 CBJ
Matt Pelech 745,000 x 3 CBJ
Ryan Johnson 745,000 x 2 CBJ
Ryan Potulny 745,000 x 2 CBJ
+
Jim Vandermeer 700,000 x 4 OTT
Casey Wellman 500,000 x 1 EDM
+
Ryan Smyth: 4,500,000 x 2 NJD
Kristian Huselius: 4,250,000 x 3 NJD
Ryan Carter: 1,000,000 x 3 WPG
Sami Salo: 3,400,000 x 4 NYI
Joe Corvo: 3,700,000 x 3 DET
Marek Zidlicky: 4,000,000 x 2 WPG
Brad Boyes: 2,990,000 x 4 NYR
Manny Malhotra: 2,573,000 x 2 LAK
Matt Lombardi: 2,200,000 x 4 SJS
Scottie Upshall: 2,500,000 x 3 WPG
Ed Jovanovski: 4,100,000 x 4 NYR
Mattias Ohlund: 2,200,000 x 2 TBL
Mike Commodore: 1,260,000 x 1 MTL
Tanner Glass: 805,000 x 2 LAK
John Mitchell: 1,375,000 x 4 FLA

*RFA*

Please note that all teams have until end of day Monday, July 23, 2012 to respond whether they match these RFA offer sheets.

Michael Frolik (STL) 1,900,000 x 4 SJS - STL MATCHES
Al Montoya (PIT) 995,000 x 4 FLA - PIT MATCHES
Jacub Voracek (MTL) 4,250,000 x 4 DET - MTL MATCHES
Cody Franson 1,850,000 x 3 Re-signs in WPG 
Nick Foligno: 3,000,000 x 4 Re-Signs in NSH

*UDFA Signings*

Andrew Johnston 900,000 x 3 MTL
Pierre Luc-Labrie 1,000,000 x 1 MTL
Jamie Devane 550,000 x 3 STL
Daniel Bang 900,000 x 3 COL
Paul Karpowich 900,000 x 2 VAN
Keith Aucoin 600,000 x 1 VAN
Matt Konan 900,000 x 3 WSH
Danick Gauthier 900,000 x 3 MIN
Hari Pesonen 900,000 x 1 COL
Scott Zervinski 900,000 x 1 CBJ
Anthony Bietto 900,000 x 2 FLA
Terry Broadhurst 635,000 x 2 CBJ
Cody Sol 900,000 x 3 FLA
Wil O'Neill 900,000 x 1 MIN
Sean Collins 750,000 x 2 MIN
+
Roman Cervenka 4,222,222 x 3 CGY
Damian Brunner 3,250,000 x 4 VAN
Matt Kassian 600,000 x 1 MIN
Christopher Nihlstrop 1,550,000 x 4 VAN
Ryan Lash 2,855,000 x 4 WSH
Victor Fasth 3,255,000 x 4 WSH

*UDFA/UFA LOTTERY*

The lottery will be held by Internet Broadcast per the usual regimen. Date TBD. I think this list is complete

Hal Gill: 2,500,000 x 2 CHI, DAL --- *CHI*
J.T. Brown 900,000 x 2 ANA, CGY, CAR, CHI, COL, CBJ, EDM, LAK, MIN, MON, NJD, NYI, NYR, SJS, STL, TOR, VAN, WSH --- *EDM*
Cameron Schilling 900,000 x 2 ANA, CGY, COL, FLA, LAK, MIN, NYI, TOR, VAN, WSH --- *NYI*
Cal Heeter 900,000 x 2 ANA, CGY, CAR, COL, DAL, LAK, MIN, NYI, NYR, VAN, WSH --- *DAL*
Travis Oleksuk 900,000 x 2 ANA, CGY, CAR, COL, DET, FLA, LAK, MTL, NYI, NYR, SJS, VAN, WSH --- *WSH*
Niklas Svedberg 900,000 x 2 ANA, COL, CBJ, MTL, SJS, VAN, --- *CBJ*
Matt Mangene 900,000 x 2 ANA, MTL, WSH --- *MTL*
Bryan Flynn 900,000 x 1 ANA, CGY, CAR, CHI, COL, CBJ, DET, EDM, FLA, LAK, NJD, NYI, NYR, TOR, VAN, WSH --- *CAR*
Torey Krug 900,000 x 3 CGY, CAR, CHI, COL, CBJ, DET, LAK, MIN, NYI, NYR, PHI, SJS, TOR, VAN, WSH --- *CBJ*
Matt Tennyson 900,000 x 2 COL, CBJ, FLA, LAK, MIN, MTL, NJD, NYI, NYR, STL, TOR, VAN, WSH --- *NYI*
Chris Wideman 900,000 x 2 FLA, TOR, VAN --- *TOR*
Spencer Abbot 900,000 x 1 CAR, CHI, COL, CBJ, DAL, EDM, LAK, MTL, NJD, NYR, STL, TOR, VAN, WSH --- *CBJ*
Jack Maclellan 900,000 x 1 CGY, CAR, CHI, COL, DAL, LAK, MTL, NYI, NRY, TOR, VAN --- *TOR*
Joe Cannata 900,000 x 2 DET, FLA, MIN, PIT, TOR, VAN --- *VAN*
David Eddy 900,000 x 2 NYI, TOR, WAS --- *NYI*
Brady Lamb 900,000 x 1 FLA, MTL, NYI, SJS, TOR, WSH --- *TOR*
Austin Smith 900,000 x 1 FLA, MIN, MTL, NYR, TOR, VAN --- *TOR*
Zach Trotman 900,000 x 2 FLA, MTL, TOR, WSH --- *FLA*
Jeremy Walsh 900,000 x 1 CGY, CAR, COL, CBJ, DET, EDM, FLA, LAK, NYR, STL, TOR, VAN, WSH --- *FLA*
Kelly Zajac 900,000 x 1 COL, NYR, TOR --- *TOR*
Cole Schneider 900,000 x 3 CBJ, FLA, MIN, NYI, VAN, WSH --- *VAN*
Scott Arnold 900,000 x 2 CBJ, NYI, WSH --- *WSH*
Brian O'Neill 900,000 x 1 COL, NYI, WSH --- *NYI*
Chris Wagner 900,000 x 3 CBJ, DET, FLA, MIN, MTL, VAN --- *MIN*
Alexander Mallett 900,000 x 3 DET, FLA, MTL, NJD, VAN --- *MTL*
John Persson 900,000 x 3 DET, FLA, MIN, MTL --- *MTL*
Alex Friesen 900,000 x 3 FLA, MTL - *MTL*
Sebastian Stalberg 900,000 x 2 COL, CBJ, FLA, MTL, NYR, SJS, WSH --- *SJS*
Joonas Jarvinen 900,000 x 2 COL, MTL, WSH --- *WSH*
Kyle Jean 900,000 x 2 NYR, WSH --- *NYR*
Jayson Megna 900,000 x 2 CHI VAN --- *VAN*

*CHANGES:*

*Greg Pateryn* 900,000 x 2 TOR Not a Free Agent. MTL Property

*Damien Brunner* - according to the rules, there is a second round of bids whenever there are contract offers within 20% of each other. I missed the SJS bid which was within the 20% range. Therefore he will go to a 2nd bid. Per the rules, the top 3 teams will all be allowed to bid.

*Roman Cervenka* - see above as to why LAK was added to the 2nd bids.

*Victor Fasth * - see above as to why LAK, WSH were added to the 2nd bids.

*Paul Ladue* - has not signed a pro contract but has committed to NCAA. (Sinner = DET) http://www.lincolnstarsblog.com/2011/11/congrats-to-paul-ladue.html

*Ludwig Karlsson* – has not signed a pro contract but has committed to the NCAA. (Sinner = WSH) http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=9008 (worse sin – your own link!!) 

*Jack Connolly* – has not signed a pro contract but has signed to play in Europe. (Sinner = WSH) 
 http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=15676 (worse sin – you own link!!!)

*Mitchell Heard *, *Jordan Martinook*, *Ben Blood*, *Darren Kramer* - all property of existing HFNHL teams. (Sinner = MTL)

*Beau Schmitz *- property of existing HFNHL teams (Sinner = STL)

*Corey Tropp* - property of Boston (Sinner = SimGod)

*Jayson Megna* added to UDFA Lottery

*UDFA Results Added*

Please post errors and corrections in the thread below….


----------



## HFNHL Canadiens

Montreal will match the Voracek offer.

Also, Greg Pateryn is Habs property.


----------



## kasper11

Matt:

I placed a bid on Alexandre Mallet, an undrafted player out of the CHL born in 1992. Any reason he didn't sign?


----------



## Brock

kasper11 said:


> Matt:
> 
> I placed a bid on Alexandre Mallet, an undrafted player out of the CHL born in 1992. Any reason he didn't sign?




As Matt said, the list is still a work in progress. 

There's quite a few UDFA guys missing (including Mallet, who I also put it on). But I'm sure they will be added as Matt completes the list.


----------



## Fooladelfia

*please note this is a partial list - players are missing - i know it - do not post "where is so and so?" i have to go out but will return later to complete this task!*

Capiche?
Comprendes?
Compris?
understand?


----------



## Brock

Man I thought I was crazy to be offering Brunner over 2 million per year. Than Kowalchuk goes and gives him 3!


----------



## Brent Burns Beard

sadly i forgot about mallette ... well whoever gets him be prepared to trade him to me. just like when i missed out on Tanev, thanks Drew!


----------



## Canuck09

They call me Tytan said:


> sadly i forgot about mallette ... well whoever gets him be prepared to trade him to me. just like when i missed out on Tanev, thanks Drew!




Sadly I forgot about him and Cannata. Damn.


----------



## Canuck09

Just noticed this...

I can't be in on a 2nd round of bidding for Lombardi, I signed Knuble who was higher up in the same priority group. Please remove Edmonton from contention there.


----------



## MatthewFlames

HFNHL Canadiens said:


> Montreal will match the Voracek offer.
> 
> Also, Greg Pateryn is Habs property.




Thanks. And I will separate out the RFA and do a compensation report for each one who has signed and allow for official responses and give a deadline.


----------



## MatthewFlames

Canuck09 said:


> Just noticed this...
> 
> I can't be in on a 2nd round of bidding for Lombardi, I signed Knuble who was higher up in the same priority group. Please remove Edmonton from contention there.




Yes. This is the situation with a few teams. I'll have to sort through Jon's file and figure this out. Patience please :S


----------



## Hossa

Is the list of UFA signings now final, or more additions left to come? Only the UDFAs says "incomplete".


----------



## PasiK

nice package .. Doan, souray, tanguay, frolik, samson, pyett, gionta. From 35mil closer to 55mil in salaries. Brunner accepted only one year contract? I offered four years worth of more than 8mil ..


----------



## Ohio Jones

PasiK said:


> nice package .. Doan, souray, tanguay, frolik, samson, pyett, gionta. From 35mil closer to 55mil in salaries. Brunner accepted only one year contract? I offered four years worth of more than 8mil ..




... And instead he'll be an RFA due a minimum of $3 million. Seems to me he and his agent believe he'll be successful enough to earn another contract.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Ton of work there, boys (with more to come) - thank you and well done!

Given the offers many of the depth guys received, I'm pretty pleased to get Reasoner, Johnson and Potulny for under a million. Pelech and Lashoff represent fair prospecting gambles as well. So can't complain!


----------



## MatthewFlames

Hossa said:


> Is the list of UFA signings now final, or more additions left to come? Only the UDFAs says "incomplete".




There are quite a few UFA's who haven't signed yet. Some may sign today. Others did not receive offers high enough to sign. And some are caught up in the rankings system - a review will mean some will sign today and the lists of who gets to bid further will become clear.


----------



## Dryden

Nick Petersen 500,000 x CHI

$500,000 x 4 no?


----------



## SPG

$7.6M x 4 for Shane Doan?! WOW.


----------



## PasiK

SPG said:


> $7.6M x 4 for Shane Doan?! WOW.




less than 8mil x 4yrs .. Cheaper than OJ


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Lol well looks like I'm hitting the trade market cuz I'm not boosting my huge offers for any if the guys im tied for lol I was already outta my comfort zone with them


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

PasiK said:


> less than 8mil x 4yrs .. Cheaper than OJ




Not really OJ is 1 year :p so over 4years u will spend 4times as much


----------



## BlueAndWhite

Ryan Carter is listed as a UFDA but he was on the Kings farm team last year. Unless there is another Ryan Carter ....

Thanks to Jon and Matt. Great work as always.


----------



## Canuck09

PasiK said:


> nice package .. Doan, souray, tanguay, frolik, samson, pyett, gionta. From 35mil closer to 55mil in salaries. Brunner accepted only one year contract? I offered four years worth of more than 8mil ..




Can a team with $12M in bank afford to run a $55M payroll though? I lost $6-8M last year running a $45-47M payroll.


----------



## Dryden

Canuck09 said:


> Can a team with $12M in bank afford to run a $55M payroll though? I lost $6-8M last year running a $45-47M payroll.




bingo.


----------



## PasiK

Canuck09 said:


> Can a team with $12M in bank afford to run a $55M payroll though? I lost $6-8M last year running a $45-47M payroll.




probably not but i have some players i have planned to trade ... Legwand, hecht and morrow


----------



## MatthewFlames

Canuck09 said:


> Can a team with $12M in bank afford to run a $55M payroll though? I lost $6-8M last year running a $45-47M payroll.




A team that won't make the playoffs? No. Because I had almost 15.36 to start last year and we all know how that worked out 

I spent 55.77 last year on pro + minor league salaries. And finished with -3 million in the bank. Thats despite trading for 3.25 million in cash as well.

Any team that has less than 23 million in the bank is at risk of bankruptcy in a single season unless they have a payroll less than 40 million and/or they achieve a whole schwack of endorsement dollars.


----------



## Canuck09

MatthewFlames said:


> A team that won't make the playoffs? No. Because I had almost 15.36 to start last year and we all know how that worked out
> 
> I spent 55.77 last year on pro + minor league salaries. And finished with -3 million in the bank. Thats despite trading for 3.25 million in cash as well.
> 
> *Any team that has less than 23 million in the bank is at risk of bankruptcy in a single season unless they have a payroll less than 40 million and/or they achieve a whole schwack of endorsement dollars*.




Scary.


----------



## PasiK

that is indeed ... Something is wrong


----------



## Canuck09

PasiK said:


> that is indeed ... Something is wrong




It's also nothing new though. We've known how the finances have worked since the switch to the current SIM. Unless you go deep in the playoffs and/or do very well in endorsements you simply can't spend close to the cap. 

I've saved up $30M in the bank and I'm still taking a massive risk with the signings I made this year, pushing my salary up to $52M. If I had $10-15M in the bank I wouldn't be signing anybody. Even if I get lucky and fight for a playoff spot I'm still expecting to be near broke towards the end of the season.


----------



## Brent Burns Beard

i concur with Matthew ... i was pretty much left for dead and only because i picked up like 6m in trades did i avoid bankruptcy.

Pasi, you were reckless in your UFA strategies, be prepared for the consequences.


----------



## MatthewFlames

Dryden said:


> Nick Petersen 500,000 x CHI
> $500,000 x 4 no?




YES. Fixed.


----------



## MatthewFlames

BlueAndWhite said:


> Ryan Carter is listed as a UFDA but he was on the Kings farm team last year. Unless there is another Ryan Carter.




Fixed


----------



## MatthewFlames

PasiK said:


> Brunner accepted only one year contract? I offered four years worth of more than 8mil...




Yes. Fixed.

Note that by rule any offers 20% above the others will be accepted. I did miss that SJS offer was within 20% so there should be additional bids.


----------



## MatthewFlames

Canuck09 said:


> It's also nothing new though. We've known how the finances have worked since the switch to the current SIM. Unless you go deep in the playoffs and/or do very well in endorsements you simply can't spend close to the cap.




This. Don't forget that Dion Phaneuf and Niklas Backstrom are on the market as the Flames want to move their 12 million salary. Though you should all start saving for when Pavel Datsyuk becomes available during the All Star break  The Flames want to run a sub 40 million payroll this season.


----------



## Canuck09

MatthewFlames said:


> This. Don't forget that Dion Phaneuf and Niklas Backstrom are on the market as the Flames want to move their 12 million salary. Though you should all start saving for when Pavel Datsyuk becomes available during the All Star break  The Flames want to run a sub 40 million payroll this season.




Just because we knew about it doesn't make it right! It's a shame to see you having to trade away he faces of your franchise.

The NHL cap floor this year is $54M I believe...our league would implode if we had a floor, no non-playoff team can sustain that kind of payroll.


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Anyone with Money issues can Gladly ship guys to help me out


----------



## MatthewFlames

DallasGM said:


> Anyone with Money issues can Gladly ship guys to help me out




Make me some offers punk - I'm close to trading these fools


----------



## MatthewFlames

Free Agents updated. 

I believe the UDFA is complete minus some outstanding inquiries with GM's who have options to sign players ranked lower on their lists.

All UFA signings are now signed. Any missing players will be added to 2nd bids, did not receive high enough offers or are listed lower on rankings lists and are behind players who are going to 2nd bids.

I still need to sort through the second bids process.


----------



## Vagrant

A quick note on beau schmitz.. he is Washington property!


----------



## kasper11

So, anybody rebuilding and looking to trade forwards for picks?


----------



## Ohio Jones

They call me Tytan said:


> i concur with Matthew ... i was pretty much left for dead and only because i picked up like 6m in trades did i avoid bankruptcy.




To be fair, we only assumed you were dead because of the smell...


----------



## Vagrant

Also not sure on fasth bit i offered him 4 years at 1. 755. Not sure if the twenty percent is yearly or total contract?


----------



## Hossa

Some UDFA mistakes:

Beau Schmitz
Mitchell Heard
Jordan Martinook
Darren Kramer
Ben Blood

All of these guys, if not more, can clearly be found on either the Roster or Prospect list.


----------



## The old geezer

PasiK said:


> nice package .. Doan, souray, tanguay, frolik, samson, pyett, gionta. From 35mil closer to 55mil in salaries. Brunner accepted only one year contract? I offered four years worth of more than 8mil ..




Yikes. Hopefully you do get off to a fast start with you're bank account. Winning all those players says two things:
(i) You offered 20% more than anyone else for those players (Zac thought I was crazy offering $4.25 for Tanguay).
(ii) Barring a good winning percentage some of these guys are going to show up on San Jose Trade Block posts before the All-Star break.
The scary part is that some GM will likely agree to take the bloated contract plus send you cash and other assets 

BTW: yes I am frustrated being shutout so far on the FA signings with these crazy contracts ... soon to be followed by the inevitable league financial crisis threads b/c teams are on pace to go bankrupt.


----------



## MatthewFlames

HFNHL Red Wings GM said:


> BTW: yes I am frustrated being shutout so far on the FA signings with these crazy contracts ... soon to be followed by the inevitable league financial crisis threads b/c teams are on pace to go bankrupt.




I already tried to start it as a thread within this thread!


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

MatthewFlames said:


> Michael Frolik (STL) 1,900,000 x 4 SJS - Compensation is a 2nd Round pick in 2013.




The St. Louis Blues choose to match this offer, thereby commiting themselves to keeping Mr. Frolik on the team for the duration of the season, with the exception of trading him to San Jose. Despite his struggles in Chicago, he has scored 20 goals 3 times and is only 24. Hopefully the Hawks move him to a lottery team where he can get ample PP time.

I was tempted to take the 2nd, but with all of the additions to San Jose in free agency, they could be quite good and the pick might be a late 2nd. Of course, whether they can finish the season without going bankrupt is another question, but that likely won't help the position of the pick much. (just kidding Pasi! Sort of...)



MatthewFlames said:


> *Beau Schmitz *- property of existing HFNHL teams (Sinner = STL)




Sorry about that. Must have messed up the spelling when I did a roster and prospect search on the site.


----------



## The old geezer

MatthewFlames said:


> *Paul Ladue* - has not signed a pro contract but has committed to NCAA. (Sinner = DET) http://www.lincolnstarsblog.com/2011/11/congrats-to-paul-ladue.html




Uhmm actually I did do my research. He is only a verbal and not for over a full year yet (it's for the 2013/14 season not 2012/13). There was more than enough indication that he was not truly committed (i.e. hoping for a contract) - I doubt he does go the college route.
Believe me there were many commits I intentionally omitted b/c they were committed for 2012/13.

Please add him back.


----------



## MatthewFlames

Vagrant said:


> Also not sure on fasth bit i offered him 4 years at 1. 755. Not sure if the twenty percent is yearly or total contract?




Fixed


----------



## MatthewFlames

HFNHL Red Wings GM said:


> Uhmm actually I did do my research. He is only a verbal and not for over a full year yet (it's for the 2013/14 season not 2012/13). There was more than enough indication that he was not truly committed (i.e. hoping for a contract) - I doubt he does go the college route.
> Believe me there were many commits I intentionally omitted b/c they were committed for 2012/13.
> 
> Please add him back.




He has not signed a pro contract. He is also not a CHL'er so he still has NCAA eligibility. He cannot be signed. If he does sign a pro deal you can make an offer to the agents.


----------



## Brock

Just a few things from the Panthers end.

1. The Panthers should be included in the Austin Smith lottery. Offered him the max.

2. I offered Cody Sol the max (900k). He's not listed as a UDFA signing or as a lottery. Would I be signing him then? He was a first priority.

3. The UDFA guy should be Alexander Mallet, not Andrew (just so no one gets confused!).

4. Question regarding some of the guys who haven't signed yet. I had offers in to players like John Mitchell (who I believe is a UFA correct)? and to Arron Asham. Neither has signed yet. Mitchell was my 2nd priority behind Steckel (who did sign), while Asham was 4th on that same list (behind Lombardi who I'm still in the running for). Is that sort of stuff still being sorted out, or was Mitchell missed?

Thanks so much to everyone involved with putting this together. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Similar questions for Blair Betts and UDFA Scott Arnold.

Thanks a ton, Jon and Matthew - this is a riDONKulous amount of work.


----------



## MatthewFlames

Brock said:


> Thanks so much to everyone involved with putting this together. It's greatly appreciated.




Welcome!

1 - Fixed.
2 - Glitch in the file didn't transfer him to the Master list. But yours was the only offer.
3 - Fixed.
4 - Mitchell has had several similar offers. He is however not the top ranked player in the highest several bids. Asham is awaiting the results of the Lombardi signing as you've mentioned. As I've mentioned there are several players still in limbo and not listed yet.


----------



## MatthewFlames

Ohio Jones said:


> Similar questions for Blair Betts and UDFA Scott Arnold.
> 
> Thanks a ton, Jon and Matthew - this is a riDONKulous amount of work.




Welcome.

Betts has a superior offer to yours by some way. But he's lower on the rankings. So he's waiting to see how things shake out.

Arnold is going to lottery.


----------



## Brock

MatthewFlames said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 4 - Mitchell has had several similar offers. He is however not the top ranked player in the highest several bids. Asham is awaiting the results of the Lombardi signing as you've mentioned. As I've mentioned there are several players still in limbo and not listed yet.




Awesome. Thanks man. Makes sense.


----------



## Ohio Jones

MatthewFlames said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Betts has a superior offer to yours by some way. But he's lower on the rankings. So he's waiting to see how things shake out.
> 
> Arnold is going to lottery.




All good - missed seeing Arnold, even ran a search, must have typed it incorrectly. :/

If it makes things easier, I can step out of the Betts discussions, having secured a number of other useable dept forwards.


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Just an FYI just pulled Dallas from all 2nd round bidding (aside from UDFAs) I don't intend on paying the cost that I would for any of those guys( heck I offer Kristian 4mill over 2 years and he missed a year and no NHL contract) so I'm not even gunna add to my already crazy offers for guys


----------



## kasper11

Dr.Sens(e) said:


> The St. Louis Blues choose to match this offer, thereby commiting themselves to keeping Mr. Frolik on the team for the duration of the season, *with the exception of trading him to San Jose.* Despite his struggles in Chicago, he has scored 20 goals 3 times and is only 24. Hopefully the Hawks move him to a lottery team where he can get ample PP time.




Is this still an option? It is no longer an option in the NHL, and I thought we followed suit. Not a huge deal, just curious.


----------



## kasper11

Nobody wants to sign Ville Leino? C'mon people, at least he is better than Michael Frolik!


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

kasper11 said:


> Nobody wants to sign Ville Leino? C'mon people, at least he is better than Michael Frolik!




If you'll take a 4th rounder ill gladly sign him on my team


----------



## MatthewFlames

Ohio Jones said:


> All good - missed seeing Arnold, even ran a search, must have typed it incorrectly. :/
> 
> If it makes things easier, I can step out of the Betts discussions, having secured a number of other useable dept forwards.




Oh no. Sorry I had missed Arnold. So thanks for the heads up. I added him back in!


----------



## MatthewFlames

DallasGM said:


> Just an FYI just pulled Dallas from all 2nd round bidding (aside from UDFAs) I don't intend on paying the cost that I would for any of those guys( heck I offer Kristian 4mill over 2 years and he missed a year and no NHL contract) so I'm not even gunna add to my already crazy offers for guys




Hold tight there young one. Let me finish the process so u can see where you are. You may still have signed players


----------



## MatthewFlames

kasper11 said:


> Nobody wants to sign Ville Leino? C'mon people, at least he is better than Michael Frolik!




Stand by. This is gonna be interesting!

But first.... The beach..


----------



## kasper11

DallasGM said:


> If you'll take a 4th rounder ill gladly sign him on my team




I don't want to get rid of him, I want him to either sign a long-term, favorable deal or to get good compensation back.


----------



## Brent Burns Beard

Hossa said:


> Some UDFA mistakes:
> 
> Beau Schmitz
> *Mitchell Heard*
> Jordan Martinook
> Darren Kramer
> Ben Blood
> 
> All of these guys, if not more, can clearly be found on either the Roster or Prospect list.





i might have missed him on the updated list, but i drafted this guy in the 5th or 6th round, hands off!


----------



## The old geezer

kasper11 said:


> Is this still an option? It is no longer an option in the NHL, and I thought we followed suit. Not a huge deal, just curious.




Nope. This has come up the last couple of years and each time it was confirmed that we match the NHL rules. So in other words a matched RFA player cannot be traded to anyone - including the team that made the original RFA offer.


----------



## Canuck09

DallasGM said:


> Just an FYI just pulled Dallas from all 2nd round bidding (aside from UDFAs) I don't intend on paying the cost that I would for any of those guys( heck I offer Kristian 4mill over 2 years and he missed a year and no NHL contract) so I'm not even gunna add to my already crazy offers for guys




Are you allowed to withdraw an offer? All offers are final no? Ones you've submitted could still be good enough to sign players depending on what happens with others and their priority groups.


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Canuck09 said:


> Are you allowed to withdraw an offer? All offers are final no? Ones you've submitted could still be good enough to sign players depending on what happens with others and their priority groups.





Not really withdrawing offers just no point in being in the running as I'm not bump in up anyone I offered huselius 4mill each year wouldnt be
Shocked to see 4years at 4.5 to 5 and I don't see that viable for me (like all other offers)


----------



## Brent Burns Beard

Al Montoya (PIT) 995,000 x 4 FLA - No Compensation

PIT matches without hesitation.


----------



## Brent Burns Beard

grrrrrr .. missed this guy too!

Alex Friesen 900,000 x 3 FLA, MTL


----------



## Vagrant

I was also in on Ryan Lasch. His offer of 1.755 for 4 years was mine as well.


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

HFNHL Red Wings GM said:


> Nope. This has come up the last couple of years and each time it was confirmed that we match the NHL rules. So in other words a matched RFA player cannot be traded to anyone - including the team that made the original RFA offer.




Thanks for the clarification. Missed that, but it doesn't impact my decision at all.


----------



## BlueAndWhite

Just a quick note on John Mitchell. I had an offer for him with him being my #1 choice.

I'll assume the other offers that were lower ranked were just plain better ? Just checking. 

Never though I'd see the day where multiple GMs were so eager for the services of John Mitchell. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Ohio Jones

blueandwhite said:


> never though i'd see the day where multiple gms were so eager for the services of *johnny malkin*.




ftfy.


----------



## Tampa GM

When is it possible to send in offers for players who hasnt signed anywhere yet? Is that at the same time as round 2 or will that be round 3 or something?


----------



## MatthewFlames

Tampa GM said:


> When is it possible to send in offers for players who hasnt signed anywhere yet? Is that at the same time as round 2 or will that be round 3 or something?




Next week. I will announce on Monday.


----------



## Tampa GM

MatthewFlames said:


> Next week. I will announce on Monday.




Thanks


----------



## MatthewFlames

Sorry for the delay Gentleman. I am away for the weekend and didn't get to completing the information for the 2nd bids. I will complete it on Monday


----------



## Ohio Jones

Enjoy!


----------



## Vaive-Alive

Sorry to be bearer of bad news to MIN but Corey tropp is property of the Bruins. 

R


----------



## Circulartheory

Vaive-Alive said:


> Sorry to be bearer of bad news to MIN but Corey tropp is property of the Bruins.
> 
> R




Where? Can't see it on the roster or prospect page.

I've ctrl+f "corey t","pp", "y t"

and nothing...

EDIT: Tried "cory", "corey", "tr". still naadaa...


----------



## Hossa

Vaive-Alive said:


> Sorry to be bearer of bad news to MIN but Corey tropp is property of the Bruins.
> 
> R




I knew somebody had him, but Dan's right, he's not shown on your roster. I know Kershaw and I both checked as well because I was shocked nobody had him, but now that you mention it I do recall you having him. Must have disappeared at some point.


----------



## Circulartheory

Hossa said:


> I knew somebody had him, but Dan's right, he's not shown on your roster. I know Kershaw and I both checked as well because I was shocked nobody had him, but I recall you having him. Must have disappeared at some point.




Yeah, I see him now. In the 2012 prospect page...

Dammit...


----------



## Fooladelfia

Hossa said:


> I knew somebody had him, but Dan's right, he's not shown on your roster. I know Kershaw and I both checked as well because I was shocked nobody had him, but now that you mention it I do recall you having him. Must have disappeared at some point.




Yes he has him...I know cause I ask for him last year...but....


----------



## Ohio Jones

They call me Tytan said:


> Al Montoya (PIT) 995,000 x 4 FLA - No Compensation
> 
> PIT matches without hesitation.




Bump since it's not reflected in the first post.


----------



## MatthewFlames

Vaive-Alive said:


> Sorry to be bearer of bad news to MIN but Corey tropp is property of the Bruins.
> 
> R




You are correct. In the transactions page you can see I deleted him. But that was a mistake - he isn't listed in Rob's email about releases. Error on my part. Sorry Dan.


----------



## MatthewFlames

Ohio Jones said:


> Bump since it's not reflected in the first post.




Fixed


----------



## Brent Burns Beard

Ohio Jones said:


> Bump since it's not reflected in the first post.





nice work, send the invoice.



MatthewFlames said:


> Fixed




thanks.


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

When are we supposed to have 2nd round bids for guys were in for ? My dad wants to know


----------



## MatthewFlames

DallasGM said:


> When are we supposed to have 2nd round bids for guys were in for ? My dad wants to know




The DEADLINE for new offers is the end of day FRIDAY, July 27th, 2012.


----------



## Vagrant

MatthewFlames said:


> When I post the thread about it we will all know




Yeah that was my mistake. I went by the "match RFA offers", date and sent my offers in all early. Whoops.


----------



## MatthewFlames

Main Thread updated with 2nd bids


----------



## MatthewFlames

The DEADLINE for new offers is the end of day FRIDAY, July 27th, 2012. This is for 2nd bids in the 1st round ONLY. A second round of free agency will follow next week. The UDFA lottery will be held next week.


----------



## MatthewFlames

You will notice a few players still missing. Those will be cleared up today. Jeff K is assisting the process by casting an editorial eye over the offers and helping me find stuff I've missed or ha not yet made decisions on (such as are offers high enough for a player to sign even though they may be as low as a 3rd less than NHL salary). Thanks for your patience!


----------



## MatthewFlames

Changes & Updates:

Joel Ward, Anntti Miettinen, Andrew Ebbett have not signed any of the offers presented as they feel they were below market value. They will see if they can attract better offers in round 2.

Tanner Glass is going to a second round of bidding (reflected in the main post and 2nd bids threads)

John Mitchell is going to a second round of bidding (reflected in the main post and 2nd bids threads)

Thanks to Jeff for spotting these omissions...


----------



## MatthewFlames

Main post is updated to reflect the latest signings.


----------



## MatthewFlames

New Signings have been added to the league files


----------



## Dryden

boo! 

this years free agency is boring. No controversy. No one quitting. bah!


----------



## Ohio Jones

Dryden said:


> boo!
> 
> this years free agency is boring. No controversy. No one quitting. bah!




Almost as boring as the NHL's Off-season. But now they have a lending lockout to spice things up. We just have a new ratings system... AND a pending lockout, I guess.


----------



## MatthewFlames

Ohio Jones said:


> Almost as boring as the NHL's Off-season. But now they have a lending lockout to spice things up. We just have a new ratings system... AND a pending lockout, I guess.




Don't worry - I'm gonna make Monday extra exciting... (not)


----------



## Tampa GM

Have the results for 2nd round been posted somewhere? I am speaking about guys such as Jason Blake etc who wasnt signed in the 1st round.


----------



## Ohio Jones

UDFA Lottery Results:

CAR
Bryan Flynn, 900,000 x 1

CBJ
Niklas Svedberg, 900,000 x 2
Spencer Abbott, 900,000 x 1
Torrey Krug, 900,000 x 3

CHI
Hal Gill, 2,500,000 x 2

DAL
Cal Heeter, 900,000 x 2

EDM
J.T. Brown, 900,000 x 2

FLA
Zach Trotman, 900,000 x 2
Jeremy Walsh, 900,000 x 1

MIN
Chris Wagner, 900,000 x 3

MTL
Alex Friesen, 900,000 x 3
Matt Magene, 900,000 x 2
John Persson, 900,000 x 3
Alexander Mallett, 900,000 x 3

NYI
David Eddy, 900,000 x 2
Brian O'Neill, 900,000 x 1
Cameron Schilling, 900,000 x 2
Matt Tennyson, 900,000 x 2

NYR
Kyle Jean, 900,000 x 2

SJS
Sebastien Stalberg, 900,000 x 2

TOR
Chris Wideman, 900,000 x 2
Kelly Zajac, 900,000 x 1
Brady Lamb, 900,000 x 1
Austin Smith, 900,000 x 1
Jack MacLellan, 900,000 x 1

VAN
Jayson Megna, 900,000 x 2
Joe Cannata, 900,000 x 2
Cole Schneider, 900,000 x 3

WAS
Joonas Jarvinen, 900,000 x 2
Scott Arnold, 900,000 x 2
Travis Oleksuk, 900,000 x 2


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Ohio Jones said:


> UDFA Lottery Results:
> 
> CAR
> Bryan Flynn, 900,000 x 1
> 
> CBJ
> Niklas Svedberg, 900,000 x 2
> Spencer Abbott, 900,000 x 1
> Torrey Krug, 900,000 x 3
> 
> CHI
> Hal Gill, 2,500,000 x 2
> 
> *COL
> 0 out of 15*
> 
> DAL
> Cal Heeter, 900,000 x 2
> 
> EDM
> J.T. Brown, 900,000 x 2
> 
> FLA
> Zach Trotman, 900,000 x 2
> Jeremy Walsh, 900,000 x 1
> 
> MIN
> Chris Wagner, 900,000 x 3
> 
> MTL
> Alex Friesen, 900,000 x 3
> Matt Magene, 900,000 x 2
> John Persson, 900,000 x 3
> Alexander Mallett, 900,000 x 3
> 
> NYI
> David Eddy, 900,000 x 2
> Brian O'Neill, 900,000 x 1
> Cameron Schilling, 900,000 x 2
> Matt Tennyson, 900,000 x 2
> 
> NYR
> Kyle Jean, 900,000 x 2
> 
> SJS
> Sebastien Stalberg, 900,000 x 2
> 
> TOR
> Chris Wideman, 900,000 x 2
> Kelly Zajac, 900,000 x 1
> Brady Lamb, 900,000 x 1
> Austin Smith, 900,000 x 1
> Jack MacLellan, 900,000 x 1
> 
> VAN
> Jayson Megna, 900,000 x 2
> Joe Cannata, 900,000 x 2
> Cole Schneider, 900,000 x 3
> 
> WAS
> Joonas Jarvinen, 900,000 x 2
> Scott Arnold, 900,000 x 2
> Travis Oleksuk, 900,000 x 2




http://youtu.be/RvK1F-Thrzk


----------

